# Unknown username and password for an iMac



## mset (Apr 24, 2002)

Hi all

Hope the fact that I have been around here for a few years lends me enough cred to get an answer to this one, since it has to do with getting through a prompt for username and password.

I went to the eco-recycling place today and off to the side were about 15 iMacs and a bunch of Apple Monitors. They looked so nice and new, so I asked the guy about them. He said the local Public school board brought them in and that they still worked, the board just couldn't be bothered to sell them (??). The guy knows my folks and we talked for a bit and then he said 'Well, I see nothing...' and looked at the iMacs and looked at me and then walked away.

So I grabbed one!

I now have it at home and it powered up just fine, but it gives me a log-in screen, asking for username and password. It is OS X. I need to know how I can get through this and get the machine to fully boot up. 

Now, I realize that this is a bit problematic. After all, who knows if I am really just trying to hack into my ex girlfriends iMac to read the emails she's writing to her new boyfriend?

I've never had a Mac and I just want to play around with it, maybe give it to one of my nephews or nieces.

Anyhow... any help is appreciated.


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Check your PMs. Hope it helped.


----------



## mset (Apr 24, 2002)

VegasACF said:


> Check your PMs. Hope it helped.


Hey Vegas

Yeah, helped a lot. Thanks! I'm off to find an install disc for OS X.

Nik


----------



## Serge_N_Gin (Sep 7, 2004)

VegasACF said:


> Check your PMs. Hope it helped.


I'm impressed VegasACF!


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Gee, thanks?


----------



## trogolodyte (Aug 27, 2006)

Hey, I have the same problem with an ibook I just got, that I cant login to it cuz i dont have the password, The options are guest and then another user name, The guy I bought the hard drive off of hasnt responded to me so I am hoping someone can help me. It looks like the same problem that (mset) had and I need to know how to get through it. I have install discs. What Do I Do? I also have found that when I put this cpu back together after putting the new hard drive in, the track pad is not working, what did I do to make the track pad stop working? The keyboard still works, but I need to know what component I mightve not put back together properly?????Please Help..........


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 11, 2005)

what vegas probably said was something to this effect in the pm to this person:

If you have or purchased a machine and you forgot the password or bought a used machine by any means and do not have the user name and password you can reset them by booting from the original install disc of OS X. I know where it is in Tiger you just boot up from the start up disc and in the menus above the install screen there is an option to reset the user name and password if you forgot it or never knew it. 

I had to do it when I started my new job it seems the person I replaced didn't want to disclose that information because he had a ton of illegal doftware on the machine when he was fired. I just booted from the install disc and reset it so I didn't have to reformat the machine. It's really easy. I hope that helps.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 11, 2005)

ooops, to boot up from the install disc you need to restart and hold down the c button for a couple of minutes you will know when it boots from the cd the install menu comes up.


----------

